

Ask HN:  Games where the more random you are the higher you score? - amichail

Do you know any games where the whole point is to test your randomness and this is made obvious to the player?<p>It should be fun, so just asking the player to type in a sequence of random numbers would not do.<p>It's hard for humans to be random, so there's a challenge here. There are statistical tests that you can use to see how random something is.
======
noodle
i think it might be at least an interesting "game" if you had an app that was
just a single character display in which you type in a number, and then a
display of your score which is based on the randomness.

just a simple display that immediately lets you know if the number you just
typed in raised or lowered your score. and then maybe compared it to other
players. and then a button to click to end it to see stats on what you entered
in.

wouldn't exactly be super fun for the passes, but i'd be entertained by it for
a while.

~~~
icey
Or how about a flash game where you're presented with an empty box. You're
told to draw a line of a certain length and you get more points if your line
goes over the least popular paths.

It would probably require some pre-crunching of the numbers, but I would
imagine you can plot all of the points for the graph in order to determine
scoring.

Although thinking about it, I'm not sure if you'd be rewarding randomness or
just rewarding deviation from the norm.

------
tokenadult
_Do you know any games where the whole point is to test your randomness and
this is made obvious to the player?_

I believe this is called "parenting," with the understanding here that
"randomness" is usually designated as "unpredictability" or "flexibility."

~~~
spkthed
With 18 years between new games and the inability to save, better make sure
you're playing at the best of your abilities.

------
hc
rock, paper, scissors

